# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Port Antonio First Timer

## Maralunatic

We will be going to Port Antonio for the first time in February.  I've been to Negril 10+ times, but this will be a first for us to get to see another part of Jamaica.  We plan on flying into Mobay, and won't be landing until around 2 PM.  Renting a car for us is not an option, just because we don't feel comfortable driving on the left, along with the crazy traffic that we see.  Does anyone have any ideas on the best way to get from Mobay to PA?  Any info would be appreciated!
Also, we're still narrowing down our search for places to stay.  Really don't want to spend more than $100 per night, and we are not high maintenance people.  Just looking for something clean and safe.  Thanks guys!

----------


## *vi*

Hi Maralunatic,

So nice you are planning to visit my most favorite place in Jamaica.  I know you will love its natural beauty and cool vibe as much as I do.  When I fly into Montego Bay, I take the 5:00 Knutsford bus to Port Antonio.  The ticket is less than $30 per person.  You would take an airport taxi to the Knutsford office, purchase your tickets and leave from there.  You would change buses when you reach the Ocho Rios office.  A very easy and quick process.

If you can arrive in Kingston, the ride is direct and will only take 2 hours.  Coming from Montego Bay the trip is 4 hours and 15 minutes.

You can also hire a private driver but that will be $250 one way.

As far as places to stay, One place I would recommend is Tim Bamboo.  The rooms are nice with excellent AC.  The cost is $80 a night which includes a full breakfast.  Its also within walking distance of town.  There you can shop for meals & gifts, visit Bikini Beach, the marina or stroll to the taxi depot and take a red plate taxi to other amazing locations.

----------


## Maralunatic

Yay!! I was so hoping you would direct us!  I love your posts, and you're one of the reasons we decided to explore the other side of the island.  Tim Bamboo is one of the places my other half was looking at.  We're also checking out a couple of Airbnb.  I like the fact you can walk into town from there..I can't wait for this trip and I know I'll be bugging you with stupid questions so forgive me in advance!!

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic, I'm so excited for you.  Trust me, there are NO stupid questions when it comes to Portland so ask away!

Unless first-time visitors have rented a car, I always encourage them to stay at at place close to town.  Portland is not like Negril where you can walk to 85% of the happenings.  Transportation is a must so staying close to town cuts down on that need/expense.  I LOVE the Long Bay area, which is where I stay, however it's a 20-25 minute taxi ride into to town.  

Feel free to share your Airbnb considerations with me.  If I'm familiar with the location, I'll be happy to pass on my thoughts about it.

Cool you are going in February, I plan to post a report in January that will recap all my 2017 trips.    Perhaps you'll pick up some ideas from it.

----------


## Maralunatic

Vi
We looked at a place in Long Bay also, but were not sure about the distance between LB and PA.  Anyway, we have 3 places that we are seriously looking at:
Tim Bamboo
Search-Me-Heart -Located by Frenchman's Cove
Krystal Beach House-Located in Margaret Bay
The idea was to spend about 6 days in Port Antonio area, and then slowly make our way back to MoBay.  Possibly a stop in Ocho.  
Neither of us mind walking or hopping into route taxis, but I do like the idea of being in town and close to everything.  
We plan on going to Reach Falls, Boston Bay(gotta get my jerk fix) rafting, and also hanging out at the beaches.  
I'm so happy that your planning a recap!

----------


## irienegril

We are planning 2 weeks in Negril then 1 week in Port Antonio in April. Any suggestions on making plans would be wonderful! In Negril right now. Looking forward to seeing more of Jamaica!

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic, that guest house looks lovely; however St. Margaret’s Bay is further from Port Antonio than Long Bay.  Although the road is smoother from that direction, it’s about 35 minutes outside of town.  I found it to be very remote, and although exotic to look at, the black sand didn’t move me to wade in the water.   Getting a taxi would be more challenging as well.  Honestly between the two, I think you would be happier in Long Bay.

Search-me-Heart is a good option, about 12 minutes from town.  And YES, a visit ($10 entrance) to Frenchman’s Cove is a must.  The food is great, reasonable and plentiful.  You two can easily share one meal.  The staff is excellent.  Ok, I was there in August, I can’t see it changing that much since then so I feel safe to say the place is more amazing.  

Oh and if you are into paddling a canoe, rent one ($10.00) at the Blue Lagoon and drift over to the small secluded cove.  

When you go to the Boston Jerk Center, do go before 2:00.  The earlier the better the food.   But for great jerk chicken any time of the day, go to Piggy's down town.  My mouth is watering just thinking about that moist, full of flavor chicken.

----------


## *vi*

Good for you, irienegril!!!  Sounds like you are going to do it right in April!!  Where first...Portland or Negril???

As I mentioned, I'll be posting a report of recaps from 2017.  I'll be covering the highlights from three visits with a few "tips" thrown in.

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic and irienegril,

I came across this place…it looks divine!  The price is decent and it appears walking to town is doable.  I plan to send a driver up there to check it out.

https://www.friendsatjamaica.com/

This link provides more information

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/15579099

----------


## Maralunatic

This place looks AWESOME!.  I love the fact that I could maybe learn how to cook Jamaica food better.  Let us know what your driver says about it.  Which brings me to another question...I know you use certain drivers, so I was wondering if maybe you could recommend some for us?  
I just booked our flight for February, so now we can concentrate on a place to stay.
Thank you so much for the help and advice you've given.  I've been reading your trip reports(you're a great writer) drooling over the pictures.  I'm starting to feel like you're an old friend!!

----------


## *vi*

I KNOW, Maralunatic.  I stay CHEAP, but there is something about the look of this place and the presentation by the owners that has me ready to kick out the dolla bills and stay there.  

Okay here’s the scoop.  My driver said the place is gorgeous from the outside.  The road up is steep and it would take 25 minutes to walk down.  However; the owners provide a free shuttle to and from town.  That’s awesome.  Once you’re in town, you’ll only be a few steps away from just about anything you will need including a beach, marina, stores, cook shops and the taxi stand.  So if you want to take a route taxi to Boston (100J) or Long Bay (150J) you will have first pick.

I will give you the names and numbers to three trusted & professional red plate taxi drivers in this post tomorrow.  That way you can call them and have a short conversation about rates and a feel of their personalities.  

Oh and thank you so much for the kind words about my reports.  I love doing them and it brings me an extra smile when I’m able to motivate others to give Portland a try.  I’ll try to get as much up as possible before you two fly out.

----------


## Babalew

I'd like to add  a few points for  the 1st timers, book  your knutsford in advance as the bus  goes  to ochi  1st  and  can fillup  fast with returning vendors.  the bus from kingston also  stops in ochi  before going to PA so  traveltime  about  4  hrs also.  I'll be there  feb 11-21 next year Lord  willing!

and Irienegril, don't forget  the boardie bash  is the last friday in april  if your  dates  are  around that time.

----------


## Bnewb

Please remember that while Knutsford is overall a good and an affordable option...their buses have been known to be a few hours late to completely canceling a service until the next day...be prepared.

----------


## Maralunatic

Thanks Bnewb and Babalew for the heads up with Knutsford.  That will definitely play a role for our transportation decision.
Vi, thanks for the info on friends at Jamaica guesthouse.  I'm narrowing down my choices to that and Tim Bamboo.  I'll have to see what the other half has narrowed his down to, and then we'll hopefully make a decision.  
While I wanted to try to get that done this weekend, I somehow got sidetracked into Vi's trip reports...I know people have said you should write a book (and you should) but I could see a picture book also filled with your beautiful photos Vi.

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic,

I’m really feeling that guesthouse and since I’ve stayed at Tim Bamboo a couple of times, I think you have two good options.  TB is clean, remodeled rooms and the location is super convenient.  Food there is good as well as the service from the staff.  Although not as conveniently located, the guesthouse provides a kitchen and a romantic ambiance which gives them a couple of pluses.  Remember, the owners offer free shuttle into town and they love to cook lol.

The Knutsford express provides a straight run to Port Antonio from Kingston, as well as the one that goes by way of Ocho Rios.  Now I land in Kingston to take that 2-hour non-stop ride opposed to 4 from Montego Bay and having to change buses in Ocho Rios.  The Kingston to Ocho Rios then Port Antonio bus does fill up, however the Kingston direct to Port Antonio always has empty seats.  Fortunately, I have never experienced a problem with delays or cancellations, but then, I don’t ride them daily. 

Again, Maralunatic, thank you for the kind compliments on my reports.  If I didn’t work so much, I would take that time to develop the short stories (fiction) I’ve drafted which all take place in Jamaica.  My library of photos and chronicles (starting from 2003) is huge and very valuable to me as the pictures help me remember the emotion of the moments.  *sigh* Thank GOODNESS for digital storage!

----------


## irienegril

Thank all of you for your help! We are planning our first 2 weeks in Negril then going to Port Antonio for the last week. It seems like Knutsford is our most cost effective way to get there? I take Bnewb' s comment seriously as this could affect our decision leaving PA to MBJ for our flight. 

We are looking for somewhere close to things for under $200 night.  We are used to economical accommodations but do want air conditioning and a kitchenette. 

Friends at Jamaica looks awesome! Just want to explore all our options.
Thank you again for your time and appreciate your help!

----------


## Babalew

Thanks  for the heads up Vi...I wasn't aware of the direct route.  Much eassier  and definitely cheaper.

----------


## *vi*

Babalew, I wasn't aware of the new route until leaving in October.  I was changing my flight and a friend told me to leave out of Kingston instead of Montego Bay.  That's when I found out there are two trips out of Port Antonio.  5:30 AM and 3:00 PM.  The times from Kingston (via Junction) to Port Antonio are 10:30 AM and 6:30 PM.  I tell you, the little over two hour ride passed quickly.  Your suggestion to pre-book is a good one.  Not necessarily to secure a seat, but it's a little cheaper and saves time when you check in.

The cost of a one-way private ride to/from Kingston is between $125 & $150.  The bus is $1,750JA or a $15.68US  I travel solo therefore it's the express for me.

----------


## Maralunatic

Got the flight and lodgings booked...now just have to figure out how to get to Port Antonio.  I'd love to take the Knutsford bus, but our arrival time will make it pretty tight to make the connection, so still thinking about that.  Now I can obsess even more about heading to Port Antonio. Wheeee!!

----------


## *vi*

That's great Maralunatic!!!  Where did you decide to stay??  What time do you arrive in Montego Bay?

----------


## *vi*

Here are the red plate drivers I’ve hired recently (the last two visits).  I’ve listed them in order of my personal preference.  They are all safe drivers who don’t speed and have nice cars.

Devon 876-461-9292 – I hired him the most often for excursions in October.  Very reasonable and kind.  On the quiet side and very patient.
Michael 876-481-7597 – Very knowledgeable about the area, reasonable and blast his ac. He’s also a talker
Michael Williams 876-461-5510 – Only used him once locally, but I liked his professionalism and courteous manner.  
Gary walker 876-590-9397 – very punctual.  Arrives right on time or earlier.  A talker and bit of a comedian.

----------


## Maralunatic

Thanks for the numbers Vi, you're a sweetheart.  (None of these are drivah A, right?)  
We'll be staying at Tim Bamboo which means we'll be able to walk around Port Antonio.  We are looking at going to the beaches, rafting and Reach falls, so these numbers will be helpful.
We'll be landing in Mobay around 2 in the afternoon.  I see that the Knutsford bus leaves at 4:40, so I'm hoping we can get through customs and have a quick cab ride to the bus terminal and then be on our way.
I can't wait!  The temp here was 8 degrees this morning...I could cry

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic,

LMAO @ drivah A!!  Heavens No, not him.  Thank goodness hes in Negril!

Like I said, Tim Bamboo is a nice hotel and conveniently located.  Forewarning you that Port Antonio is crazy busy every single day.  People moving about in all directions conducting business.  It can be overwhelming.  But thats the ONLY spot in Portland that I can say that about.  The rest of the territory is calmlaid backpeaceful.  

If you are taking the bus to Portland, the depot is on the marina property.  Thats where Bikini Beach is located.  I usually visit that beach when I go to buy my return ticket.  

IF you decide to venture to Long Bay, Boston or San San areawalk to the taxi stand to get a taxi.  Although TB is right off the main road, youll be waiting forever for an empty cab to pass in that direction.  Dont use any driver the hotel recommendsthey charge way too much.

Devon drove me and two friends to Reach Falls.  I highly recommend him.  He didnt want to swim so he sat in the car waiting patiently for us.  He is a gem!  We stopped at Cliff Hanger Restaurant for drinks after the visiting the falls.  Devon and my friends had smoothies which they all enjoyed.  So stop for a drink and check out the view.  

Sounds like youll arrive in plenty to time to catch the bus.  A taxi ride to TB from the bus depot in Port Antonio shouldnt be any more than $5US.

Hope you don't mind me sharing little unsolicited tips...LOL

----------


## Maralunatic

Vi
Keep them tips coming.  Half the fun for me is planning the trip and talking about .  Although most of my co-workers don't want to hear about it since they're not going.  Men can get so petty LOL!

----------

